# Tócate...



## Coccibella

Ho problemi a tradurre l'espressione "tócate los cojones":
"A los quince días, tócate los cojones, nos llevaron a embestir contra la línea Sigfried."
Potrebbe essere tradotto con qualcosa tipo "pensa tu che merda"?
Grazie e scusate il linguaggio!!


----------



## Silvia10975

O anche "pensa tu che sfiga"


----------



## Coccibella

Ci avevo pensato, però è un uomo di 80 anni a parlare e mi sembrerebbe strano fargli dire "sfiga"...mi sembra una parola del gergo giovanile...che ne dici?


----------



## Silvia10975

Aaah, allora no. Direi un semplice "pensa tu che sfortuna".


----------



## Coccibella

Ma in spagnolo questa espressione ha una connotazione volgare o no? perchè colui che la pronuncia è un personaggio un po' scurrile e quindi avevo pensato di usare una parolaccia...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es una expresión vulgar, pero no de las más vulgares. Expresa básicamente sorpresa y fastidio. En este contexto parece que es más fastidio, pero no te lo puedo asegurar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Coccibella

Sí, es fastidio, al hombre que habla no le apetece ir a combatir...
¡Gracias!


----------



## krolaina

Pues sí Anti, fastidio o sorpresa, pero vulgar...hombre sí!

Coccibella, si necesitas entenderlo bien nos lo dices y te ponemos ejemplos vale?. De todas formas no lo confundas con otro uso: "tocarse los cojones" que significa "estar sin hacer nada". Ej:

A. Qué haces en casa a estas horas?
B. Aquí, tocándome los cojones (aburrido, sin hacer nada).

Sí, es muy vulgar....ni idea de la posible traducción, ¡pero estaría genial saberlo!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Pues sí Anti, fastidio o sorpresa, pero vulgar...hombre sí!
> 
> Coccibella, si necesitas entenderlo bien nos lo dices y te ponemos ejemplos vale?. De todas formas no lo confundas con otro uso: "tocarse los cojones" que significa "estar sin hacer nada". Ej:
> 
> A. Qué haces en casa a estas horas?
> B. Aquí, tocándome los cojones (aburrido, sin hacer nada).
> 
> Sí, es muy vulgar....ni idea de la posible traducción, ¡pero estaría genial saberlo!


 
No sé, bueno, ya me conoces, que soy un malhablado. Mejor haced caso a Krol, os ira mejor.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Coccibella

¡Sois muy amables! 
Un amigo mio me ha hecho estos ejemplos:
1)*Le pagué al camarero y me cobró de más, tócate los cojones".*
*2)Le dejé mis apuntes y no me los ha devuelto, tócate los cojones'*
*Pues en estos casos se podría traducir con " pensa tu /guarda tu che stronzo" pero en mi frase no sé, creo que lo más correcto sería "pensa tu che schifo/merda..."*


----------



## Neuromante

Guarda che rotura.

Pienso que podría funcionar, aunque es un poco más suave y le falta "sabor" Al menos podría servirte como base para inventarte algo.


----------



## gatto

Per mantenere il tenore 'volgare' della parlata del narrante, e non potendo usare sfiga perché non adatto all'età, io metterrei un 'pensa che cazzo di iella!'


----------



## Coccibella

Buongiorno!
Avete una fantasia incredibile, che invidia!!
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Melipillano

krolaina said:


> Pues sí Anti, fastidio o sorpresa, pero vulgar...hombre sí!
> 
> Coccibella, si necesitas entenderlo bien nos lo dices y te ponemos ejemplos vale?. De todas formas no lo confundas con otro uso: "tocarse los cojones" que significa "estar sin hacer nada". Ej:
> 
> A. Qué haces en casa a estas horas?
> B. Aquí, tocándome los cojones (aburrido, sin hacer nada).
> 
> Sí, es muy vulgar....ni idea de la posible traducción, ¡pero estaría genial saberlo!


 
Cazzeggiare.


----------



## Coccibella

Yo creo que "cazzeggiare" es muy buena traducción por "tocarse los cojones" en el ejemplo de Krolaina pero no en "mi" texto....


----------



## Melipillano

Coccibella said:


> Yo creo que "cazzeggiare" es muy buena traducción por "tocarse los cojones" en el ejemplo de Krolaina pero no en "mi" texto....


Si, ho solo dato una mano a Krolaina


----------



## Coccibella

¡Sólo era para aclararlo!


----------

